
CircleCI announces Docker support beta - pbiggar
https://circleci.com/integrations/docker
======
venantius
I'm a developer at CircleCI, and from my perspective at least this is one of
the most exciting features we've released in a while. We're really excited to
be able to support Docker on our platform and to make it that much easier for
people to test and deploy their code :)

~~~
cursork
Re. "Continuously Deliver them to the Docker Registry". Is this focussed on
open projects going to the public registry? Or will you provide a private one
/ integrate with services like quay.io, etc.?

EDIT: Love CircleCI by the way.

~~~
venantius
At the moment we don't have plans on providing our own registry, though it's
worth considering. I think we'd definitely be interested in integrating with
companies like quay.io and generally making it possible for people to access
their own private repositories.

------
johnbaer
I haven't played with this much but I saw something similar being presented at
dockercon this week for Jenkins.

[https://github.com/groupon/DotCi](https://github.com/groupon/DotCi)

[https://github.com/groupon/DotCi/wiki/Setup-Cloud-CI-
in-15-m...](https://github.com/groupon/DotCi/wiki/Setup-Cloud-CI-
in-15-minutes-with-Jenkins,-DotCi,-Docker-and-DigitalOcean)

Another option for self hosted ci that I would like to try at some point is
drone which also supports docker images
[https://github.com/drone/drone](https://github.com/drone/drone)

I personally prefer not handing my code out a third party app unless I
absolutely have to.

------
newslogin
Hi! I'm curious why Allen Rohner (your ex CTO) doesn't work for Circle any
more? Are you moving away from Clojure to Node.js?

------
nickstinemates
Congrats guys, this looks pretty cool!

------
sidsudhi
Looks pretty cool guys. Congrats!

